# Some Gesshin Heiji Back In Stock



## JBroida (Nov 18, 2011)

Just got a shipment in of 210mm and 240mm Semi-Stainless Wa-Gyutos from Heiji. Should be up on the site later today. We may not have pictures of the 210mm right away, but its the same as the 240, just smaller... burnt chestnut octagon handle and sandalwood saya. I'll put them up when i get to work.

Gesshin Heiji @ JKI


----------



## half_hack (Nov 18, 2011)

whoa, those are beautiful! I don't always love Heiji's gyuto profile but these look perfect.


----------



## JBroida (Nov 18, 2011)

And they're officially up for sale... for the time being, i have the picture of the 240mm in place of the 210mm. In real life they look the same, just smaller. I'll take pics as soon as i have a chance.


----------



## JBroida (Nov 20, 2011)

Gesshin Heiji 210mm Semi-Stainless Wa-Gyuto pictures are now up (and the knives are up for sale on the website)


----------



## gentlecook (Dec 17, 2011)

JBroida said:


> Gesshin Heiji 210mm Semi-Stainless Wa-Gyuto pictures are now up (and the knives are up for sale on the website)
> 
> what is the length of this blade?


----------



## JBroida (Dec 17, 2011)

gentlecook said:


> JBroida said:
> 
> 
> > Gesshin Heiji 210mm Semi-Stainless Wa-Gyuto pictures are now up (and the knives are up for sale on the website)
> ...


----------



## gentlecook (Dec 17, 2011)

and width like 46 ?

thx =)


----------



## JBroida (Dec 17, 2011)

45mm, but close enough


----------



## mattrud (Dec 18, 2011)

o man does my 240mm suji want its 240mm gyuto brother to join her (yes the suji is a she)


----------



## gentlecook (Dec 22, 2011)

please tell me what the grinding type on Heiji's edges ?

its symmetric 50\50 or not - like 60\40 or something like that ?

thx!


----------



## JBroida (Dec 22, 2011)

pretty darn close to 50/50


----------

